

Making a web app in one hour is easy and awesome - johndavidback
http://caniwearshorts.today

======
pstadler
One more hour can't hurt:
[http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=Z%C3%BCrich%2C+Switzer...](http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=Z%C3%BCrich%2C+Switzerland)

------
johndavidback
Here's the source if anyone is interested:
[https://github.com/johndavidback/can-i-wear-
shorts](https://github.com/johndavidback/can-i-wear-shorts)

------
plug
Your settings are showing... Don't forget to change your secret key if this is
the one you've deployed:

[https://github.com/johndavidback/can-i-wear-
shorts/blob/mast...](https://github.com/johndavidback/can-i-wear-
shorts/blob/master/shorts/settings.py#L20)

Neat site though :) You could "maybe" wear shorts here (Cork, Ireland) today,
it's not warm but sunny. A Celsius option would be nice btw

------
dlisboa
You got encoding errors on non-ASCII cities:

[http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=s%C3%A3o+paulo](http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=s%C3%A3o+paulo)

    
    
        UnicodeEncodeError at /
        'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe3' in position 105: ordinal not in range(128)

------
loco5niner
But not one that's particularly useful...
[http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=Gresham%2C+OR%2C+USA](http://caniwearshorts.today/?location=Gresham%2C+OR%2C+USA)

